# Coal conveyors ???



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope this is the right forum.. I was considering placing this in "Model Making", but that forum always seems to be populated with rolling stock construction. 

Anyway.. 

Have any of you constructed, kitbashed, scratch built a coal conveyor?  

Like these guys..




















To borrow a phrase from Marty, "Coal is King" ... or will be when I get the spring expansion done, and I was thinking an operational coal converyor would be a cool and unique touch. 

So I just though I'd inquire and see if anyone has had any experience with such thingies. I'd like to pick your brain and see if it's worth the effort. 

Looking forward to hearing from everyone. 

If nobody has tried such a foolhardy venture as of yet....
I'd appreciate your moral support as I head off to tilt at windmills...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have  thought of making one also.  When I was a kid I had a Lionel  coal  loader that had a  belt  it that loaded the coal into a hopper.      I have not doubt   that it can be done in  G scale.     Rail King  makes some cars that dump.   I do not  know  if they relate to   Aristo or  USA   in   Scale.      I have  asked questions  on the  other site ( before the upgrade)  about  "animation"  of  some our our  accessories.  I dont remember the answers I got.     You are not alone in your thoughts   several people have  voiced thier ideas.    

What has to be addressd is    WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR COAL?     WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR THE "BELT"?     

And   WHAT ABOUT  GRIT AND SUCH GETTING IN THE  MECHANICS OF THE SYSTEM? 

I think it would be a fun Project.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ. Glad to see I'm ont the only one nuts enough to consider this. 

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR COAL? 
I am considering black fish tank gravel or activated charcoal. Either one I may need to grind a little finer. 

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR THE BELT? 
I have spent the better part of my life working in the bicycle industry. I plan on using "Velox Rim Strips". They are a cotton based material rim tape that protects the tube from abrasion on the rim. They are available in a variety of widths and adhesive backed. I think a pair of them, adhered back to back (glue side to glue side) with about an 8 inch overlap would give me a seamless belt about 40" long. Very strong and durable as well. 

WHAT ABOUT GRIT AND SUCH GETTING IN THE WORKS OF THE SYSTEM? 
Bicycle works to the rescue again. Sealed derailuer pulley berrings and white lithium grease. This is what is typicaly used on mountain bike drive trains exposed to dust, dirt and muck. I'm also thinking that a rubber pinch roller system under the framework would the the best bet for the belt drive, it would be out of the way and the belt should be clear of "coal" . 


Yes, if necessary, you can call me "Bicycle Repair Man".


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

-- WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR COAL?--

painted (soaked) cat litter


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/12/2008 8:49 AM

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR THE BELT? 
I have spent the better part of my life working in the bicycle industry. I plan on using "Velox Rim Strips". They are a cotton based material rim tape that protects the tube from abrasion on the rim. They are available in a variety of widths and adhesive backed. I think a pair of them, adhered back to back (glue side to glue side) with about an 8 inch overlap would give me a seamless belt about 40" long. Very strong and durable as well. 

WHAT ABOUT GRIT AND SUCH GETTING IN THE WORKS OF THE SYSTEM? 
Sealed derailuer pulley berrings and white lithium grease. This is what is typicaly used on mountain bike drive trains exposed to dust, dirt and muck. I'm also thinking that a rubber pinch roller system under the framework would the the best bet for the belt drive, it would be out of the way and the belt should be clear of "coal" . 



Fascinating. I would sure like to see this become a workable project.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'll try and keep you posted Ron. As for now it only exists in my head. I'll try to get some designs down on paper in the coming weeks, but I have quite a few other projects on tap before I can commit to the coal conveyer. I need to scrouge up some more pictures or try to get a look at an actual unit. This may call for a trip to Carbon County this spring. Dang, I may just need to take my Mountain Bike and ride some in the desert too. Man, the things I have to do for my hobby.. 

I seriously think I can build a working unit, it'll just take some time. Maybe I'll have someting to share/show at Marty's in September.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, try to use Styrene plastic make belt-drive coal carrier conveyor.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Bryan, I think soldered brass may be stronger and look better. I'll need to machine some bushings and berring housings for the operational aspects. If I do it all in brass then I can solder or braze those in place as well.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have made the conveyor but it is not operable.  It is a woven strap with aluminum buckets pop riveted on to the belt.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave
Are you coming to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW  in june?    There are some guys that sell buildings   that have animation in them. 

I also  bought some cheap   PLC's  on E bay with the programing software.    I  am trying  to figure out    how to use them to control  some of the animation.

Also  Basic stamps.   Little micro processors you can program.     Also got a  course in   Stepper Motors.    I hope to bring all this stuff gogether.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry JJ. June is a very busy month for me. I'm sure I'd love the BTS, but my schedule just won't allow it.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hate to sound stupid guys, but I am not smart about electronics! What is a PLC? 

Please post any "how tos" on animation, I am trying to learn. Thanks


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

What about using a cam belt from an automobile engine? it already has bars on it for uploading, they also come in various sizes.
Rod


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds quite a good idea Rod.  I'm sure there could be many application with that belt as it starting point.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

PLC = Programmable Logic Controller. Uses ladder logic. Widespread use in industry. 

 Craig


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Craig!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They use to use a lot of  SmallTiming Belts in old   Coppy machines.  Pluse  some  of the Dot Matrix  Printiers.    Start making friends with your local office machine dealer.      I also thought of  maybe a  open pit   copper mine.  ( since this is THE COPPER STATE)    That would  justify   hoppers/ ore cars   to be moved from the  Mine to the   Smelter.     The Verde Canyon  Rail Road is a  Turist  Rail Road . If you have a chance to  ride it  do so.  It was orginally a   Copper  ore Rail R oad.        The SLAG  piles  alone are  awsome.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea on the open pit copper mine, but in my case I'd have a problem. I live directly across the valley from the Bingham Canyon mine of Kennicott Copper Company. You know the largest manmade hole in the planet, visible from space with the naked eye. If I were to dig it to scale I don't think my neighbors would appreciate me excavating a five square block area for the sake of my garden railway...


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, just tell em its a swimmin hole

tom h


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the dimensions of this "hole"... diameter and depth?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1:24 scale the "Hole" would be.... 

394 feet in diamenter 
163 feet deep.. 


a big hole..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/15/2008 7:16 PM
In 1:24 scale the "Hole" would be.... 

394 feet in diamenter 
163 feet deep.. 


a big hole..



MY HOUSE would be swallowed by it if I did it in "N" scale!  And it would still be into my neighbor's property by over 9 feet!!!!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave, 

Yeah I know I am a year or so late, but if you are interested, I spent a number of years working around belt conveyors and could probably share some valuable knowledge. I worked putting sampling systems on the conveyors, so the details were important. 

Bob


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01/12/2008 8:32 AM
I have thought of making one also. When I was a kid I had a Lionel coal loader that had a belt it that loaded the coal into a hopper. I have not doubt that it can be done in G scale. Rail King makes some cars that dump. I do not know if they relate to Aristo or USA in Scale. I have asked questions on the other site ( before the upgrade) about "animation" of some our our accessories. I dont remember the answers I got. You are not alone in your thoughts several people have voiced thier ideas. 

What has to be addressd is WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR COAL? WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR THE "BELT"? 

And WHAT ABOUT GRIT AND SUCH GETTING IN THE MECHANICS OF THE SYSTEM? 

I think it would be a fun Project.






1) I make coal and gold out of my ballast, #5 crusher fines with ink for coal and gold paint and glitter for gold.

2) I made my conveyor belt out of a strip of asphalt roofing paper, same as I use for my roads. Just cut a strip, scrape off the rocks, turn it inside out (tar paper-side up), and use Goop to seal the two ends together. The conveyor rollers are about a half a dozen plastic train wheels CA'ed together and the flanges ground off except for the two outter wheels where they are turned to the outside.

3) Display is static (but is capable of motorization) so this is not an issue.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

very cool! Im still debating whether to just load my coal hoppers the hard way, by front end loader! I might still make a conveyor tower tho somewhere down the line!


----------

